# Torn ACL again SAME leg--what to do/say to vet?



## stan (Oct 14, 2008)

Our 10 year old Sharpei had his right leg ACL repaired last year for 3K by a board certified Cornell grad. At the time the surgeon say all went well and the leg should have no more problems.
We had other prices from 1500 to 2000 but we went with the Cornell grad because of his board certification which the others did not.
The leg has been fine for 11 months. Last night our dog was lying down and got up with a limp. Its does not appear to be as bad as before when he ruptured his ACL but he is favoring the SAME leg again. I am going to see the Vet “the same one who did the surgery” to see what’s the problem with my dog. My question to you is: Do I ask for a free surgery “if it’s a ACL tear again” or a reduced price one?, I mean if the other leg blew I could understand that, BUT it’s the same leg, and I would hate to pay another 3k for the operation again? Please help as tomorrow I see the vet. Maybe it will be a miracle and it's only a sprain, but our dog was just laying down for a hour or so when he developed a limp.
Any help or comments?

Thanks

stash


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a dog that had that happen, and vet said that there was enough scar tissue there to support it (wire came loose from prior surgery). Dog ended up being fine in a day or so.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sorry your dog may have possibly re-torn their ACL, but I really don't think he'll give you a free surgery or a discounted surgery. There is always an inherent risk with ACL surgery for a possible re-injury. 

I don't think any vet can or would give a 100% guarantee on an ACL repair on a dog. There are so many things that can happen that are out of the vet's control. A dog could jump the wrong way and it can give. You never know what can happen down the road. 

I have had an ACL replacement in my right knee and my doctor didn't give me guarantee on it. He said if I did my rehab everything should be fine, but no promises, refunds or special price if I re-tore it. It's life - things happen. 

5 years later it's holding up, but the first year I had to go in to see him because I slipped and that knee was in pain. It didn't tear, but he told me to be careful. I just slipped again this week and tweaked that knee again. I can't hold him at fault if the ACL tears again. My doctor isn't a crap surgeon either. He was the sports med surgeon for all the sports teams in LA. 

Think of all the sports professionals that have had numerous ACL surgeries on the same knee. I doubt they are asking for discounts. It's part of life after ACL surgery - there is always a chance it will blow again. I think it's the same for dogs.

I hope this doesn't sound harsh, because I don't want you to think that. I hope all goes well for you and your dog. Hopefully your dog just bruised it. I don't know if dogs get bursitis. That is a side-effect on human ACL surgery. I know - I have it and it hurts, swells and makes you limp a little. 

Good Luck!


----------



## prose (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm sorry i disagree. My dog tore his acl had surgery. We paid 1995.00 for everything. Our Vet was an Orthopedic Specialist. He guareented his work for life and said Reggie would never have trouble with it again. There was the 50/50
chance of blowing out the other knee within a year but never the injured knee.

My advice would be to speak to him. See what happened and how you can get him to fix it because that should not have happened.

Good Luck 

Pat C


----------

